# GPU-Z muddles up multiple installed driver versions



## Assimilator (Feb 18, 2020)

Note the "Driver version" field: I have both 432.00 DCH and 342.01 drivers installed. GPU-Z seems to be reading both driver versions and amalgamating them, which isn't correct.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2020)

Hmm how do you have two driver versions installed? One should replace the files of the other


----------



## Naki (Feb 18, 2020)

I am confused, how do you use TWO separate driver versions on ONE PC?    Do you have 2 cards or something?


----------



## StefanM (Feb 18, 2020)

Install 432.00 again (or a recent driver), select "experienced user", tick "clean install".


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 19, 2020)

For context: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/nvs-290-windows-10-and-displayport.263287/

I have an RTX 2070 SUPER for which I manually installed 432.00 DCH. But I removed it to test an NVS 290, and Windows automatically installed 342.01 for that card (the last driver version that supports that GPU). l have now removed the NVS 290 and have the RTX 2070 SUPER running, so 432.00 should be "active" and 342.01 should not be.



W1zzard said:


> Hmm how do you have two driver versions installed? One should replace the files of the other



Seems like DCH and non-DCH can exist side-by-side.


----------



## Naki (Feb 19, 2020)

Okay, if so, just do a full uninstall of all Nvidia drivers with this tool, in Windows 10 Safe Mode:








						Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9
					

Here you can Download Display Driver Uninstaller, this Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely uninstall AMD/NVIDIA graphics card drivers and packages from your system, with...




					www.guru3d.com
				




Then reinstall latest GeForce drivers for your RTX 2070 SUPER. 
Note: IF you have an AMD CPU or Intel CPU with built-in GPU, and it is not disabled in BIOS, then you may need to reinstall the AMD/Intel GPU drivers as well.


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 19, 2020)

Naki said:


> Okay, if so, just do a full uninstall of all Nvidia drivers with this tool, in Windows 10 Safe Mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is not that I have multiple drivers installed. The 2070 SUPER works fine.

The problem is that GPU-Z manages to pick up *both* installed versions in a single version string. That is clearly incorrect.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2020)

Bad overclocks can cause all kinds of weirdness. Not saying yours is bad, but just throwing that out there.


----------



## StefanM (Feb 19, 2020)

Trust us, there is only one driver installed.

On a standard Windows you can verify this with e.g.
_dir c:\Windows\System32\nvcuda.dll_
There will be only one file as result, there cannot be multiple files with the same name in a Windows folder.
If you llook at the properties of nvcuda.dll it will read version 432.00 in details tab.

After a clean install the leftovers from  the legacy driver are gone.

I guess the device manager forgot to overwrite a registry entry when you inserted the Turing GPU last time.
That's why tools like DDU have been developed...


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 24, 2020)

StefanM said:


> Trust us, there is only one driver installed.
> 
> On a standard Windows you can verify this with e.g.
> _dir c:\Windows\System32\nvcuda.dll_
> ...



I was getting the same thing on my 5700.. Out of curiosity. I disconnected from the internet. Uninstalled, Switched to Safe Mode, used DDU. back to regular. Installed driver. Rebooted. and it still shows up with both.


----------



## StefanM (Feb 24, 2020)

Find the old driver version with RegScanner
Search both 3.4201 and 342.01 (or  whatever was the old version number)


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 31, 2020)

Finally remembered about this, screenshot attached shows I'm not crazy.

Note Device Manager: the 8400GS is disconnected and using 342.01, the 2070 is connected and using 445.78. GPU-Z correctly shows the driver details for the 2070, *except* the bit in brackets in the "Driver Version" field, which shows the incorrect version.

Guys, please stop telling me to uninstall the wrong driver version. *That is not the issue here.* The issue is that this is a bug in GPU-Z.


----------



## Naki (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks!  Issue here is this is a fringe, rare case that people will not likely or easily get.  
I am sure GPU-Z has at least several other major & minor issues, on which work is being done as we speak.
So, due to being a 1-man show work cannot happen on everything at once - minor issues are lower in priority, especially hard to get ones.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> View attachment 149880
> Finally remembered about this, screenshot attached shows I'm not crazy.
> 
> Note Device Manager: the 8400GS is disconnected and using 342.01, the 2070 is connected and using 445.78. GPU-Z correctly shows the driver details for the 2070, *except* the bit in brackets in the "Driver Version" field, which shows the incorrect version.
> ...


Thanks! Pm sent


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2020)

@Assimilator thanks for letting me teamviewer into your machine. 

I found the problem, the issue was some legacy code in GPU-Z that looked for an old NVIDIA DLL that isn't used anymore. 

Since you had previously installed the old NVIDIA driver and the new one doesn't come with an updated version for that DLL, the old DLL was still on your system.. GPU-Z picked it up and used it as reference for the NVIDIA driver version number.

All future versions of GPU-Z will now instead use the same source for the version number that Windows Device Manager uses.


----------

